# Windows 10 upgrade - what a mistake



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Toshiba Satellite L505, was on Windows 7, now Windows 10.

After dozens of pop ups from Microsoft imploring me to upgrade from 7 to 10, I finally did it. Install was painless. Windows 10 seemed better than 7. But since the upgrade 2 weeks ago, not so happy. System has frozen 3 times, forcing a hard reboot. In the years that I was in Windows 7, never needed to do that. What would you like me to do to help me fix this maddening problem ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can roll back to Windows 7 if you want, it's really easy and quick: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ca/windows-10/going-back-to-windows-7-or-windows-81

You can then disable the Windows 10 upgrade notifications by using GWX Control Panel: https://forums.techguy.org/
And instructions for using GWX: http://blog.ultimateoutsider.com/2015/08/using-gwx-stopper-to-permanently-remove.html


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

There are many good features for Windows 10. Are there any fixes / patches that will eliminate the following :

1. while typing this reply, there were several long pauses where I could not type - had to wait for the PC to respond
2. screen goes black for a few seconds now and then
3. hard reboot required.

I was having problems with 7 as well. Yahoo Mail was getting extremely sluggish, long delays when typing. 10 is better and would hate to go back to 7 at this time. Can we keep the good features and fix the above issues ?

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Toshiba Satellite L505, was on Windows 7, now Windows 10


Depending on which *Toshiba Satellite L505* model laptop you have, it appears it originally came with Windows Vista 32-bit or with Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit.

What's the complete model number on yours?
(A dash and additional characters after *L505* comprises the complete model number)

---------------------------------------------------------------

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your laptop will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2939 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1341 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294453 MB, Free - 89811 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The hardware is pretty old and not officially supported for Windows 10, the graphics chip is the biggest issue and possibly the cause the some of the issues, Intel does not support it under Windows 10 so you only get basic drivers from Windows. Toshiba also loads a lot of utilities and software that may not be fully compatible with a

Yahoo Mail, is well terrible. Try using another browser like Chrome or Firefox and it may work better. May also fix the lag while typing while on the internet.

Run Windows Update and make sure all the updates have installed, reboot and repeat until there are no more.

Update your Norton Security using it's internal Live Update function.

Install and run the Toshiba Service Station and see if there any updates it shows for your model if still supported: http://www.support.toshiba.com/sscontent?contentId=4008715


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You haven't answered my question in post #4, so we still don't know which *L505* model laptop you have.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The Intel Pentium T4400 2.20 GHz dual core processor has an average benchmark score of only *1294*.








The Mobile Intel 4 Series graphics has an average benchmark score of only *44*.








There appears to be only 3 GB(3072 MB) of RAM.

You can expect that laptop to have the performance of a turtle when performing certain functions.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The hardware is pretty old and not officially supported for Windows 10, the graphics chip is the biggest issue and possibly the cause the some of the issues, Intel does not support it under Windows 10 so you only get basic drivers from Windows.


Rob is correct.
The Mobile Intel 4 Series graphics device does not have driver support for Windows 8/8.1 or Windows 10.
The last available driver was in November 2012 for Windows Vista and Windows 7.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/pr...-Mobile-Intel-4-Series-Express-Chipset-Family

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks everyone .....I am on vacation for the next few weeks. I will address this again on my return.


----------



## Floridagal1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Also you only have only 3GB of RAM. You should have a minimum of 4GB.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Just got back from extended vacation, ready to follow the above instructions. Per post # 4 - it is a Toshiba L505 - LS 5021


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2939 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1341 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294453 MB, Free - 125390 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

per your request, I ran Windows update - it was / is current
I ran update on Norton Utility - it was / is current
I downloaded Toshiba Service Station and clicked on software updates - nothing happened. I assume that this software is no longer supported.


----------



## napalmz (Jul 31, 2016)

Check your hardware for any driver issues.
Even if all seems ok and no hardware devices are flagged,
I have found that sometimes Windows 10 allocates a MS driver where the manufacturer driver works better.
At times you may have to run manufacturer driver software in compatibility mode for the OS version it was intended for.
This has solved issues for me similar to what you describe here.
I would start with the graphics card and use trial & error with the rest.

Regards.


----------



## Floridagal1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I would try uninstalling that Norton software and see if there's any improvement. Norton's Security Suite has caused problems on countless computers with low memory installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> it is a Toshiba L505 - LS 5021


*Toshiba Satellite L505-LS5021 Laptop* (PSLU0U-0MX035) - originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

If you click the "Driver & Updates" tab, you will see that it has no driver support for Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Floridagal1 (Jun 28, 2016)

My Toshiba Satellite (L655 series) came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit as well. I didn't have any specific driver updates for Windows 10 either but it runs great with no problems. I do have 4GB of RAM however, and I'm not running any Norton software. That is why I suggested he remove the Norton and see if it makes any difference. Sometimes techies do overlook the basic and go for the more complex. I've seen it happen before.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 is pretty good about providing drivers for many older computers, but that's usually discovered by "trial and error".
It did that job well when I installed Windows 10 in my 2008 - 2009 Dell desktops.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

For Floridgal1 - I removed Norton Suite and things have improved greatly. The lag when typing is gone, navigating between the Yahoo Inbox to Sent Box to Drafts box is still a bit sluggish, but way better than before. Thanks for the advice.

For napalmz - I would like to follow your suggestions, but I have no idea how to check hardware like drivers and graphics card ?


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So after removing Norton, I see that my protection is now Microsoft Defender. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Floridagal1 (Jun 28, 2016)

jayeliot said:


> So after removing Norton, I see that my protection is now Microsoft Defender. Any suggestions ?


I have Defender running on mine as well. Norton slows down a lot of computers with low RAM. I stopped using it years ago when they first started this internet security suite stuff. Avast Free version is pretty good if you want something more than Defender.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Now that you've installed Norton  from your computer, you need to download and save and then run the Norton Removal Tool so it can find and remove the leftover file and registry "debris" from the uninstall.

Using the built-in *Windows Defender* (aka Microsoft Security Essentials) antivirus program that comes as part of Windows 10 is fine.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I have downloaded the Norton removal tool and ran the program. There is no more lag when typing in Yahoo mail, but there is lag as I am writing this reply. It is not too bad a lag but noticeable.


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Jayeliot,

Sorry for the delay. May I know which Norton product are you using?

Praveen
Norton Support.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Its been a few days since my uninstall of Norton. There is still some lag when typing and scrolling down a web page, particularly with Yahoo but other sites as well. It is better but not great.

As for Praveen at Norton support, the Norton Suite was provided by Comcast which is my internet provider. If you need more specifics tell me how to get the product info now that it has been uninstalled. I will be glad to help.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I tried to update my Toshiba laptop too moving from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, and there was a huge problem.

Text and graphics would zoom in and out no matter what I tried. I had forgotten that the Toshiba software Service station had recommended a bios update for Windows 10, but I never installed it at that time. (Installed it now, and the Sleep Mode of the system seems to have changed from closing the lid to now needing to wake up the computer when the power button is pushed, or pressing the mouse.) This is the method given in the On Line Manual. Point is if you have that Service Station check to see if there are any updates.

Anyway, I just did the recovery to version 8.1. Oh yea, and when I briefly had Windows 10 on the laptop I went to Toshiba's website to look for driver updates. However, they just give you a list of drivers that are out for your Operating System. They don't tell you what you need or anything! 

Jack


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

jayeliot said:


> Its been a few days since my uninstall of Norton. There is still some lag when typing and scrolling down a web page, particularly with Yahoo but other sites as well. It is better but not great.
> 
> As for Praveen at Norton support, the Norton Suite was provided by Comcast which is my internet provider. If you need more specifics tell me how to get the product info now that it has been uninstalled. I will be glad to help.


Thank you Jayeliot! Was it working fine after you uninstalled Norton? May I know which Norton version are you running?
Thanks in advance!

Praveen
Norton Support.


----------

